
The Road to PS5 - retSava
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph8LyNIT9sg&feature=emb_title
======
retSava
Playstation presentation of PS5. "PS5 lead system architect Mark Cerny
provides a deep dive into PS5’s system architecture and how it will shape the
future of games."

Sony have been quiet for a while now so relieving to hear more about it. It's
for sure an exciting generation shift coming up.

